# 5D mk2 wont turn on and off



## klangfeld (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi there bought a nearby new body (12000 shots). It was working perfectly. New os was installed. No scratches, no dust. Now i am on vaccation and After a few shots the Cam wont turn on anymore. :-(
LCD is empty, Display is Black, while the backlight of the back Display is still Lightning. No Button is doing anything
I've tried the following:

Turned off, removed both batteries, removed cf Card, removed objective (used another one). Turned on and off a few Times, pulled the trigger a few Times, keeped the tiny battery some hours out of the Cam. Put both batteries back again, closed the battery DOOR. 

After closing the battery DOOR - while the Cam was still Turned off - the backlight Display started lightning and i Heard- a Short Sound from the objective. So i tried to turn on the Camera back again, but the Display keeped Black (with the backlight on). The top LCD was also empty. 


What can i do else?

Thanks you very much in advance


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 16, 2014)

Call Canon... :'(


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 16, 2014)

Sometimes a defective battery can do weird things.... if the current or voltage is insufficient you can have some stuff that works and other stuff that does not.

I would say make one last ditch attempt....

remove both batteries for a day.
make sure your battery is fully charged, or better yet, borrow a known good battery.
make sure your cmos battery has decent voltage.

Then put everything in and try again... and if it fails, call Canon.


----------



## klangfeld (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok. I try it once again. With a new battery on monday. And Post My results here. I "tasted" the battery (tongue Test) and its blizzing. But you can be right, the Cam is approx. 4 years old, so the batt can be the issue...
Thanks for your Support!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2014)

Its very unlikely to be a battery, the LCD turns on when the switch is off?

It sounds like a short somewhere. I'd avoid putting a battery in it until a repair shop looks it over.


----------



## klangfeld (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes the Display backlight is Lightning when Turned off. Very strange. The Cam has Never Seen any drop of any liquid.


----------



## Lightmaster (Aug 17, 2014)

sorry but isn´t this the wrong forum for this?


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 17, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> sorry but isn´t this the wrong forum for this?



Why ? 

Why shouldn't someone with a problem with Canon equipment seek advice from the Canon community on CR ? There's a lot of experience here. 

When the mirror fell out of my 5D I asked if anyone had tried fixing it themselves. 

(OK so the best answer was ' you now have the FF mirrorless that everyone is waiting for' but what the hell . )


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2014)

i think he means this is the rumours>eos bodies section, as opposed to the slightly more appropriate gear talk-bodies section. no matter, mods will move it if they want.

sounds like you have a switch or wiring problem. dont put batteries in it, last thing you want is a lose wire shorting to something else. most obvious answer would be the power switch. its not turning off or on completely. send it in.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 17, 2014)

klangfeld said:


> It was working perfectly. New os was installed.



New OS=new firmware?

Was it working perfectly before or after the "new os" was installed?

Not knowing, I'd guess a firmware problem.

I suspect you will have to send it in for repair. If you are in the USA, becoming a member of CPS if you have the points will take out some of the bill sting.


----------



## klangfeld (Jan 7, 2015)

So, after months:

The MainBoard was the problem. It was changed by accommodation because the cam only had 10k Images.

hopefully helpful and 

best regards


----------



## lintoni (Jan 7, 2015)

klangfeld said:


> So, after months:
> 
> The MainBoard was the problem. It was changed by accommodation because the cam only had 10k Images.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you've got your camera fixed! 

Thank you for coming back and posting details of the problem and fix, very helpful if somebody else has similar problems.


----------

